# 2.5 gallon tank mates?



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

any suggestion for an easy to clean up 2.5gallon tank mates?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally would not keep any tank mates with a Betta in a 2.5g tank. 10g minimum for le before I add friends


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I personally would not keep any tank mates with a Betta in a 2.5g tank. 10g minimum for le before I add friends


not even some shrimps, snail or moss balls?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't do shrimp, they're $5 each here so no clue. Snails have high bioload. I am sure a moss ball would work!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

No animal tank mates in a 2.5 gallon, it's just not enough space =/ but a moss ball would be great!!!!!


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Indyfishy said:


> No animal tank mates in a 2.5 gallon, it's just not enough space =/ but a moss ball would be great!!!!!


any tips on how to disinfect a moss ball?


----------



## SwayLocks (Sep 5, 2011)

Miyazawa said:


> any tips on how to disinfect a moss ball?


lol you dont need to man, unless you found it in the sewer gutter


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

o__o disinfect? 

You just plop it in there, lol. It's a plant.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You need to QT a Moss Ball, they carry snails, critters and disease from pet store tanks too. You should always QT new fish and plants. I plan to put mine in a 0.5g tank for a few weeks until I intro them to my tanks.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I meant QT of course, but I thought like...I dunno. It's late, lol. xD 
^ Do what Pitluvs said.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Somedays I get so frustrated with plants I wanna disinfect them lol Grrr! I never used to QT plants, now I have two pond snails and tummy snack for my tropicals.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha. Yeah I used to not QT my plants..and suddenly BOOM. 2.5 gal infested with pond snails. -__- '


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I just rinsed my moss ball under running water and let it sit for a week in a container with fresh water. IT looks healthy and green now.

I know someone who keeps an apple snail in with their boys, and it's a smaller set up. But I wouldn't know how much they would poop or irritate things.


----------

